# Stilton Blue Tabby + white and Brie Dilute Tortie and white



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

RE HOMED

We at Animal Lifeline UK helped these kittens into rescue, I even fostered these two until they were old enough to go into rescue
Login • Animal Lifeline UK

Stilton Blue Tabby + white and Brie Dilute Tortie and white

These little darlings are full of it  ..... they have been neutered/microchipped and are having their 1st vaccination on Monday. Must Stay together.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Here some more pics of these two, my boys called these Iggle and Piggle lol they are kittens with character, and loved to take the clothes off my clothes horse If you are looking for a couple of kittens please please consider these two


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Aren't they smashing - I can't believe no-one wants them.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I know, its strange isn't it:eek6:


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

oh bless them I am in :001_wub: 

I hope they get their forever home soon


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG they are adorable :001_wub:


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

oh goodness they are gorgeous! where are they? ah Northamptonshire, miles from here :-(


----------



## Stuwy (Sep 30, 2011)

just phoned up about these two and the lady said that i called the wrong rescue centre as they dont have any kittens by that name. looks like they are no longer available so, i assume they have gone to a new home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

what name did you call them as they are Stilton and Brie :confused1: I text her to she if they have got a home now, but I don't think they have


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

it seems they do have a new home yay!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> it seems they do have a new home yay!


yay! another one in the bag kelly bravo!


----------



## Stuwy (Sep 30, 2011)

the search for me goes on. My other half fell in love with the pics too


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

If you copy and paste the following template and forward to me either pm it or email me it to [email protected] I will put a thread on our site and see if any rescues have any kittens that you might be interested in

Please be as specific as you need to be.

Animal I would like;
Sex
Breed
Age
Approximate time they would be left alone?
If Dog, Do they need to be house trained or are you able to do this?
If Cat, Will they be indoor or outdoor cats?

In our house we have;

Adults
Ages
Sex

Children
Ages
Sex

Animals
Breed
Age
Sex
Neutered?
Vaccinated?

Visiting;

Adults
Ages
Sex

Children
Ages
Sex

Animals
Breed
Age
Sex
Neutered?
Vaccinated?

Where do you currently live?
How far can you travel?

Contact number
Contact Email address


----------

